# Potential issue with giving someone your bank details



## gebbel (8 Oct 2009)

I sold an item on adverts.ie yesterday for €50. The buyer asked for my bank details in order to lodge the fee, then I am to post the item upon receipt of it. I would have preferred Paypal but he doesn't have an account. Anyway I spoke with him briefly and then sent him a text message with my bank branch location, account number and sort code and he sent me his address. Now while respecting his leap of faith in sending me money before receiving the item, is there any potential pitfall that may befall me by him now having my bank information, if indeed he turns out be unscrupulous?

Thanks


----------



## DrMoriarty (9 Oct 2009)

When you write someone a cheque you provide all of that information, plus a specimen signature. If he sends you an EFT, you will effectively have _his_ bank account details, in addition to his address. 

See this thread for one possible downside (although the chances are remote enough ...and you could always reciprocate!)


----------

